# 3DS XL. Skins, Covers and Cases



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a red 3DS XL. I don't like the color. I don't really like any of the other colors available either. I have spent an embarrassing amount of time looking up different skins and cases and covers and I don't know what to do. There are a lot of options on pattern with skins. I don't care for the ones that have notches for the top camera instead of holes. Like these http://gelaskins.com/store/gaming/Nintendo_3DS_XL/collection/Most_Popular

I also worry about the skins being crumpled on the rounded corners. 

I got an aluminum hard case and it looks great, but it doesn't stay on the top very well  This is what I got. http://www.ebay.com/itm/130774977153?hlp=false&var=

I have also seen TPU cases that I'm considering. Something like this http://dx.com/p/separate-type-prote...ntendo-3ds-ll-3ds-xl-game-console-blue-192003

Or something like this http://www.play-asia.com/TPU_Cover_for_3DS_LL_Clear_Blue/paOS-13-71-1jn-49-en-70-5pfv.html

Anybody have anything that you really like? Any suggestions or photos you can share of skins or cases that you love?


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 18, 2013)

Personally, I would go with the skins. From my experience, skins shouldn't peel/crumple at the corners unless you are picking at them. You also need to make sure your 3DS is very very clean before applying the skins or else you end up with bumps and bubbles underneath the skin. 

The cases, while they are nice and protect your 3DS from some falls, are too clunky for my taste.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 18, 2013)

If it starts out flat though, how does it fit the rounded corners of the 3DS XL?


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't think the skins go all the way down the curve, do they? Don't they end just before the curve?


----------



## Craftyott (Apr 20, 2013)

I just got this skin for my red 3DS XL: http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/1787/Vintage-Scarlet.  It is gorgeous on my 3DS!! I'll see if I can upload a picture that can do it justice. Anyway, it was very, very easy to install. I thought one of the rounded corners was going to give me a problem since it had a little pucker in the skin, but the edge of my fingernail smoothed it out nicely (that's what the instructions told me to do). The skins kind of mold themselves to what they're being applied to, rounded edges and everything.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 20, 2013)

Craftyott said:


> I just got this skin for my red 3DS XL: http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/1787/Vintage-Scarlet.  It is gorgeous on my 3DS!! I'll see if I can upload a picture that can do it justice. Anyway, it was very, very easy to install. I thought one of the rounded corners was going to give me a problem since it had a little pucker in the skin, but the edge of my fingernail smoothed it out nicely (that's what the instructions told me to do). The skins kind of mold themselves to what they're being applied to, rounded edges and everything.



I'd love to see a picture. Does it have holes for the camera holes? Or is it a notch like the ones on gelaskins.com? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Craftyott (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok, this is the best I can do as far as pictures (pitiful camera and lighting....).  As you can see the camera holes are notches, and if you look closely at the edge you can see that the camera holes are close to the edge, so it would be difficult to do an actual hole in the skin since the skin doesn't go completely to the edge. I did not put the skin on the inside. I really wish these pictures could do this skin justice. The scarlet matches the scarlet red of the 3DS.


----------



## Peoki (Apr 21, 2013)

^Your 3DS looks great. 
I've got a couple small scratches on the front of my XL that I'm looking to cover with a skin, the only thing holding me back is that I'm terrible in applying things like this. Worried I'll misalign the skin or have a horrible amount of air bubbles. hah


----------



## Dustbunnii (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been considering getting a case for my 3DS recently. I'm also considering getting a decal like this one where the original color still shows. Then I would put a clear case over it for some added protection.
Not sure if I'll actually do that though because I wouldn't want the decal to leave any gooey nonsense if I ever felt like removing it, and I wouldn't want a clear plastic case to scratch my 3DS while putting it on or taking it off.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

I've never been able to use decals or anything with my 3DS. I tried to use one that came with my white DS lite when I first got it, but my OCD prevented me from liking it.

"It's on at an angle! Now its got a bubble! That corner is bent! THERE'S ANOTHER BUBBLE. There's more space on this side of the decal than the other!"

And then I had to throw it away because it was ruined. xD I couldn't even decorate a white DS. My Aqua Blue 3DS has no hope of ever having anything touch it.


----------



## Craftyott (Apr 22, 2013)

I can be so OCD it's not even funny. Ask my husband about me trying to put screen protectors on our electronic devices....
Anyway, this skin was very, very easy to apply, and since the 3DS has straight edges at the top, it was easy to align. I thought I would have a bubble issue (as I ALWAYS do with screen protectors...), but none at all with this. I can tell I'm about a millimeter and a half of not being center on the top, but as I was covering up a scratch I got on my (brand NEW) 3DS, I can live with that more than the scratch (but I do know it's still lurking under there).


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

I love the skins! They make it look so unique


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 22, 2013)

I love your skin Craftyott! (Ew that's a weird thing to say) Thanks for posting the pictures. It does look great. I'll have to take another look and I think I will order one. Worst that can happen is that I end up taking it off and then it's less than $20 sacrifice. I like the purple aluminum case I got, but it comes off a bit when I open it and I don't like that


----------



## Wish (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello  here is my custom skin
(I placed it over an Ocarina of Time hard shell)
It has been overtaken by stickers but it is nice!

I can make you a design if you would like~ I made mine custom because I could not find any that I liked. unfortunately my MLP phase is over though!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 26, 2013)

I just use the SKINOMI clear skin. It has actual holes for the camera and goes literally EVERYWHERE on the XL. The sides, the insides, even a small strip to protect the SD Cards little hinge thing haha. Granted it takes a while to put on, and then 24-48 hours to set in, but it adds a delicate sheen to my XL. And it's then enough that if I wanted a hard cover, I wouldn't have to worry about it getting scratched or anything by the case grips.
The only thing it _doesnt_ go on are the L and R buttons lol


----------



## Hey Listen! (Apr 26, 2013)

I am a big fan of white consoles. Although it's a handheld system, I keep my hands rather clean so it shouldn't be a problem.  I'm probably going to get this since I love my cousins white DS Lite. http://www.eachgame.com/goods-16155.html


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 27, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I just use the SKINOMI clear skin. It has actual holes for the camera and goes literally EVERYWHERE on the XL. The sides, the insides, even a small strip to protect the SD Cards little hinge thing haha. Granted it takes a while to put on, and then 24-48 hours to set in, but it adds a delicate sheen to my XL. And it's then enough that if I wanted a hard cover, I wouldn't have to worry about it getting scratched or anything by the case grips.
> The only thing it _doesnt_ go on are the L and R buttons lol



I saw a skin from skinomi that looked like wood. I really like that one. I may end up with it. 



Hey said:


> I am a big fan of white consoles. Although it's a handheld system, I keep my hands rather clean so it shouldn't be a problem.  I'm probably going to get this since I love my cousins white DS Lite. http://www.eachgame.com/goods-16155.html



That looks like the same thing that I got, only in purple. I think it looks great on, but it annoys me that the top pops off a bit when I open it. There may be a way for me to bend the metal a bit to get it to stick better but so far I haven't found it. I'm sure you'll love it if you're even a little less neurotic than I am


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Apr 27, 2013)

Litwick said:


> Hello  here is my custom skin
> (I placed it over an Ocarina of Time hard shell)
> It has been overtaken by stickers but it is nice!
> 
> I can make you a design if you would like~ I made mine custom because I could not find any that I liked. unfortunately my MLP phase is over though!



Yours is great! That's awesome that you can design your own. Great job.


----------



## Mary (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone know of any AC decals/ skins for a 3ds?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 27, 2013)

The wood one is nice too, I was going to get that one instead. Or the carbon fiber one. But I decided on clear and just drawing on it myself (pink/white only) I just don't know what to draw on it yet


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a case. The brand is Crystal Armor. Although it doesn't have a lot of designs, and it's only for the 3DS not the XL. It's still a very good case to have. It can be easily found at gamestop.




I have the red zelda one :3


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a purple aluminium one (I had to bend only one part that got damaged in transit, but mine fits very well and my bf got the blue one) and 2 clear ones.  I put designs on clear phone cases/3DS cases with crystals so that lets me have an individual one for me!  My 3DS one has a butterfly and horse crystalled onto it.

I'll get another clear one for my AC bundle, I've not had any scratches from using my clear plastic cases and I've used them since my DS lite.  I got a skin for my lite too, a galaxy/star type design in bronze and black, looked good on the silver DS!


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 2, 2013)

I just had a thought.
Buy some clear snap-on cases
Buy some of these awesome decals
Put decals onto case rather than the 3DS itself
Never worry about gooey stuff on 3DS


----------



## keybug55 (May 5, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> I just had a thought.
> Buy some clear snap-on cases
> Buy some of these awesome decals
> Put decals onto case rather than the 3DS itself
> Never worry about gooey stuff on 3DS



THAT SOUNDS AMAZING!

I think I know what I might get for someone ^_^


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 21, 2013)

My skin for my AC bundle 3DS XL came today! I was not thrilled with the pop tart design. heh. 

It's from GelaSkins. I got my iPad skin from there and have been very happy with it. They're nice because they have a slight texture to them because of the threading in the material, so there's a little grip on it. The design is by Tokidoki. 

Pic under the spoiler tag!



Spoiler





Sorry for the crummy instagram pic. It looked better on my phone. >_<


----------



## Wish (May 21, 2013)

@key I had that case for the longest time but it was the green one... Took it off and oh my, scratches galore


I love tokodoki! I have 4 of their bags


----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2013)

for the aluminum cases. Wouldn't it be cool to have the top piece white and the bottom piece black? Or the other way around.


----------

